

Would you hire me for freelance work? - illyism

I'm 19 and I'm going to move out of my parent's basement in a few months and I need to start saving up for rent so I'm trying to look anywhere I can to find long-term clients or short-term work so that I can manage studying without losing all my time on doing non-freelance work.<p>I'm an educated and experienced graphic, web and web designer looking to do some work. I can help you with<p><pre><code>  Identity: Logo, Branding, Style
  
  Print, Brochures, Flyers, Books, Covers,
      Business Cards, Cards, etc...
  
  Websites: Mock-ups, redesigns, front-end,
      touch ups, wordpress, custom theme,
      css3, html5, jquery, making your site responsive, ...
</code></pre>
I'm still a student but I have a few years of experience with design and freelancing. PM me for any questions or offers.<p><i>Website</i>: http://illyism.com<p><i>Dribbble</i>: http://dribbble.com/illyism<p>If you don't like either of those, here is an Imgur album: http://imgur.com/a/gelej
======
xauronx
I'm not in a position to hire anyone, but I thought I would mention that on
google chrome your galleries act kind of oddly.

If I click on logos I can see the Leaf looking one, click next and it takes me
to a check mark, click next and previous and it goes no where, just stuck on
the check mark.

~~~
illyism
Oh shoot, you're right. It seems that it's only an error on Chrome Canary.
It's fine on Chrome (and beta), FF, IE, Safari and Opera.

It's also fine on 25.0.1364.172 m and 26.0.1410.40 beta-m

Odd stuff, it's debug time!

~~~
xauronx
Very odd! My version is Version 26.0.1410.33 beta-m

Updating now

Edit* Also does it on Version 26.0.1410.40 beta-m for me

~~~
illyism
Chrome had some issues with checking if the CSS3 transition was finished. And
it's fixed now.

Thanks for letting me know, xauronx. I appreciate it a lot.

~~~
xauronx
No problem! Double checked it and it works well for me.

------
mobweb
Looks cool, you will probably be hearing from me soon about some design work.
:)

------
orangethirty
Shoot me an email. I'd like to talk about some potenti work.

------
gilesb
Have you tried certificationpoint.org yet?

------
anywherenotes
Your name on website is listed as: ILIAS ISMANALIJEV English isn't my native
language, but I lived in US for 20+ years. There are a lot of practical jokes
based on names, such as spell 'CUP' (see you pee). When I look at your name, I
see 'ISM' followed by a foul 4-letter word. (that last word in US is going to
get some giggles). My suggestion would be to get a different translation for
your last name. You could probably even cut it to Isman.

Although maybe I'm the only one who sees it this way. Please do not be
offended.

This is similar advice I just had to pass on to a friend 'Svetlana', to call
herself 'Lana', instead of 'Sveta', as in US 'Sveta' isn't easy to pronounce,
and 'Lana' sounds better to American-born from what I see.

~~~
nayefc
This is ridiculous. And why do non-Americans have to comply with white
American names?

~~~
michaelbuddy
You don't. Choices produce results. That's life and not because of a
particular country.

~~~
nayefc
I have a non-American name and never had an issue with it. In fact, I may be
have been extra lucky at times.

